# В 50лет не поздно начать учиться играть на аккордеоне



## urbanist74 (15 Янв 2013)

Сколько себя помню всегда хотел играть именно на аккордеоне и ни на чём другом. Но в жизни как-то это не сложилось. А сейчас когда уже за полтинник решился - надо учиться. Но не слишком ли поздно руки уже не такие чувствительные, подвижность не такая да и слух не мальчишеский. Музыкального образования вообще нет, никакого. Только проходил мимо муз. школы. Очень хочется извлекать звуки своими руками. Как считаете - возраст не помеха.


----------



## Izuminka (16 Янв 2013)

Учиться никогда не поздно!В обучении чему-либо главное-желание.Желаю вам творческих успехов,помните-упорство и труд,всё перетрут!


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Янв 2013)

Исполнителем не будете,а отдушина в душе будет хорошая.


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Янв 2013)

Учится никогда не рано и не кому не поздно! :accordion:


----------



## VasiaHKKI (16 Янв 2013)

:yes:


----------



## sedovmika (16 Янв 2013)

Пусть это станет приятным хобби...


----------



## urbanist74 (16 Янв 2013)

Спасибо за советы,а главное за благоприятный тон разговора.Это помогает.
Конечно исполнителем быть - нет таких целей, а научиться извлекать звуки и сложить их в мелодию, уже славно.
Если через несколько лет смогу "мурку" исполнить дома на кухне для себя уже мой успех.


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Янв 2013)

urbanist74 писал:


> Если через несколько лет смогу "мурку"


Что же вы сразу на классику замахнулись? :biggrin: ну все равно удачи вам!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Янв 2013)

Со мной в музыкальной школе учился школьный учитель,тогда все казались жутко старыми.Но уж,не менее 50 ему было -это факт! Закончил он школу то ! На сольфеджио ходил,экзамены сдавал.Играл корявенько так,но мечту свою осуществил.


----------



## urbanist74 (17 Янв 2013)

Озаботился поиском преподавателя или репетитора для себя."Прочесал" все специализированные сайты,поисковые,нет в нашем городе- миллионнике проф. репетитора,ни одного отзыва.Даже на соседней ветке тему эту поднял,увы... 
Чтобы не терять время надо покупать инструмент, какой выбрать - размер,производителя тоже хочется обратиться к знающим и ответственным людям.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Янв 2013)

Зайдите в ближайшую музыкальную школу или клуб-студию.Пообщайтесь с преподавателями.Может,что и подскажут.Это я о репетиторах. Удачи!
А инструмент- уж обсуждался этот вопрос. Вельтмейстер Каприс или Метеор.
Размер 3/4.Выпускались в ГДР.
По деньгам не должно быть дороже 20 тысяч.Зато будет радовать долгие годы.
И не ведитесь на Китай и старые советские изделия,как бы ново и красиво они не выглядели.Намучаетесь.Разве уж,на крайний случай Вельтмейстер Стелла -хороший добротный инструмент,но модель еще более старая -здесь, только со спецом брать.


----------



## urbanist74 (18 Янв 2013)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Вельтмейстер Каприс или Метеор.


Спасибо за практический совет.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (18 Янв 2013)

urbanist74 писал:


> Озаботился поиском преподавателя или репетитора для себя."Прочесал" все специализированные сайты,поисковые,нет в нашем городе- миллионнике проф. репетитора,ни одного отзыва.


У Вас в Челябинске (я понял Вы в этом городе живёте), как и у нас в Екатеринбурге искать преподавателя баяниста-аккордеониста в интернете бесполезно. Не поверите, но многие преподаватели вообще с большим трудом общаются с компьютером. Совет - зайдите в ближайшую муз.школу, как посоветовал Новиков Игорь, и посидите на экзамене. Игра учеников Вам многое расскажет о преподавателях этой школы. Не понравится, идите в другую. Выбор хороших преподавателей-аккордеонистов у Вас в городе не велик! Знаю.
Удачи в выборе.


----------



## urbanist74 (18 Янв 2013)

Учитывая мой возраст буду рад любому преподавателю который возьмётся за меня.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Янв 2013)

Преподаватель преподавателю - рознь. Преподаватель уровня "раз и два и" (а таких процентов 90) научит Вас тупо перебирать клавиши и "привяжет" Вас к себе. Вам нужен тот, кто поставит на место мозги и руки, что бы Вы потом Сами могли разобраться в нотах, с подбором и т.д.


----------



## bombastic (19 Янв 2013)

не знаю как в других местах, в Петербурге есть много специальных школ для взрослых по музыке, и одна главная, дмш 1, там некоторая профессура из СпбГк даже преподает.

А что касается инструмента - у меня дома лежит в хорошем состоянии Weltmeister Serino 7/8 - аналог консоны, 85 год. звук, голоса хорошая компрессия - профессиональное обращение - классный аппарат и недорого


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Янв 2013)

То,что не все преподаватели владеют компьютером и интернетом-это, конечно, факт. Но не определяющий.У всех педагогов разные пристрастия и ситуации.По молодости,когда очень деньги были нужны - я был готов учить всех,кто попросит.Потом ,уже с поправкой, на кое-какие способности.
А сейчас ,когда финансовый вопрос для меня не является главенствующим,так уже по настроению.Понравился человек -возьму,ну а нет - извините ! Ну это у нас в Москве -здесь как бы и зарплаты, да и возможности совсем другие,поэтому меркантильных интересов и нет особо.В последнее время, все больше как то, для творчества хочется сосредоточиться.


----------



## urbanist74 (19 Янв 2013)

bombastic писал:


> Weltmeister Serino 7/8 - аналог консоны, 85 год. звук, голоса хорошая компрессия - профессиональное


Можно пообщаться как-то в личке.Люблю вещи с историей,не "новодел",у меня даже фотоаппарат со старой лейковской оптикой.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (19 Янв 2013)

urbanist74 писал:


> Можно пообщаться как-то в личке.Люблю вещи с историей,не "новодел",у меня даже фотоаппарат со старой лейковской оптикой.


 Простите, но я думаю, что все же лучше взять более-менее эстрадный инструмент. У Серино имитация ломаной деки - на нем классику играть только, и джаз, возможно. Я думаю, вам это не очень понравится. А вообще, послушайте эти аккордеоны в ютюбе, сравните)


----------



## urbanist74 (19 Янв 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> послушайте эти аккордеоны в ютюбе,


Сморю и слушаю,если честно,не хватает слуха. Для меня как "школьника"в этом классе большее значение имеет авторитет дающего. Это как выбор религии.


----------



## DiDyLiZ (20 Янв 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> ...Преподаватель уровня "раз и два и" (а таких процентов 90) научит Вас тупо перебирать клавиши...


Новиков Игорь писал:


> ...То,что не все преподаватели владеют компьютером и интернетом-это, конечно, факт...


Однако... :empathy:


----------



## urbanist74 (22 Янв 2013)

Посоветуйте если учиться на кнопочной клавиатуре Вельтмейстер Грандина это сильно отличается от клавишного инструмента.


----------



## ze_go (23 Янв 2013)

urbanist74 писал:


> осоветуйте если учиться на кнопочной клавиатуре Вельтмейстер Грандина это сильно отличается от клавишного инструмента.


а сами подумайте :biggrin:. это же совершенно разные клавиатуры. если учиться "с нуля", то разницы нет, а если переучиваться с одного на другой, то есть определённые сложности (в частности, с постановкой руки


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2013)

В России подавляющее число инструментов с кнопочной 
клавиатурой (гармошки, баяны). И мне кажется любитель будет 
органичней смотреться с клавиатурой "типо баян"!


----------



## urbanist74 (23 Янв 2013)

Я предполагал,что кнопочная клавиатура более универсальная, можно на аккордеоне кнопочном играть и баяне без переучивания.
Мой вопрос для многих звучит наивно,а для меня это неведомая планета,по которой хочется пройти.
Спасибо.


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2013)

По-моему клавишный инструмент купить можно значительно 
дешевле, по объявлениям это заметно. Вот это преимущество 
клавишного инструмента перед кнопочным. Но можно 
цельнопланочную Тулу (имеет особые, сплошные планки, которые 
дают глубокий, "объемный" звук и хорошую отзывчивость при игре), купить только кнопочную. С другой стороны, любителям "аккордеонного", с разливом, звука имеется большой выбор среди клавишных инструментов. Послушайте на Ютубе те и другие разновидности, тогда будет легче определиться с выбором.


----------



## bombastic (23 Янв 2013)

аккордеон и баян- две разные вещи. на начальном уровне на аккордеоне будет легче баяна, но потом сложности возрастут - а на баяне вначале сложно, но это потом окупается - я всегда жалел, что не баянист. везде свои сложности короче.


----------



## urbanist74 (24 Янв 2013)

Сегодня встречался с преподавателем, решили заниматься 2 раза в неделю (понедельник и четверг) по 45 мин. Я очень рад,что первый шаг сделан.
Инструмент в школе есть,а у меня дома нет ещё.Поэтому следующая неделя поиск инструмента.


----------



## urbanist74 (25 Янв 2013)

Возник вопрос :дистанционное обучение,как дополнение, можно рассматривать или это пустое дело. 
Поделитесь опытом положительным или отрицательным.


----------



## voldemar-60 (25 Янв 2013)

Вы все-таки не ребенок, если вам это надо и приложите некоторые усилия, то результат будет, преподаватель или консультант только будет помогать, направлять, подсказывать, как надо. Но вы должны понимать, что виртуоза он из вас не сделает.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Янв 2013)

Полностью согласен с Вольдемар-60. Дерзайте и удачи вам !


----------



## urbanist74 (18 Фев 2013)

Сегодня прошло первое занятие с педагогом в Детской школе искусств.За 45 минут урока прошли 2 темы 
Звукоряд и полутоновая лестница.
Длительность нот и пауз.
Получил дом.задание,учебный процесс начался. Ура.


----------



## urbanist74 (25 Фев 2013)

Спасибо форумчанам за положительное настроение к новичку и школьнику.Купленный мною учебник Лушникова 1989 г. выпуска (переизданный) , чуть не совпадает с тем изданием который у педагога. 
Посоветуйте ещё учебники уровня ДМШ.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (26 Фев 2013)

У Лушникова хороший учебник. Другие можно не покупать. 
Вообще, не покупайте литературу впрок. Пустая трата Ваших денег. Если нужны будут конкретные произведения, то лучше поищите в интернете. Этого "добра" сейчас навалом. Или переснимите у Вашего преподавателя.


----------



## urbanist74 (1 Мар 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*,
Позволю себе не огласиться с вами,имея несколько учебников на руках у меня будет несколько методик ,больше информации,упражнений. 
Это поддерживает интерес к занятиям, позволит лучше усвоить материал. 
Хотя базовый всё таки должен быть один,тут вы правы. 
И огромное вам Владимир спасибо за он-лайн информацию по инструментам.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (2 Мар 2013)

Уважаемый urbanist74. Никогда не был сторонником обучения игре на инструменте только по учебнику или, как сейчас пропагандируют, по скайпу. Это всё равно, что врачу ставить диагноз по телефону, или лечить зубы по интернету. Если Вам преподают на уровне "раз-и-два-и, не ту ноту сыграл", то примите мои соболезнования. Педагог существует не для этого (вернее, не только для этого).
По поводу разных методик. На начальном этапе обучения методика одна: надо научить ученика свободно (в мышечном плане) обращаться с инструментом и научить слушать инструмент. Как этого достичь, ни один учебник Вам не поможет. Нужен непосредственный контакт с опытным преподавателем. Все же учебники построены по принципу постепенного усложнения материала. Это правильно, НО, учебник не объяснит Вам главного. как найти контакт с инструментом, как научиться им управлять. А без этого любая игра превратится в тупое перебирание кнопок и клавиш.
Удачи.


----------



## SDmitriy (2 Мар 2013)

*urbanist74*, насколько я понял, Вы начали обучение по классу аккордеона? Скажу Вам сразу: Вы огромный молодец! Замечательно, что у Вас появилось такое желание. Таким образом Вы будете развиваться как человек многогранный и разносторонний. Также большой успех это и то, что Вам удалось найти преподавателя и приступить к занятиям. До первой "мурки", поверьте, Вам осталось совсем немного. 
На YouTube есть очень неплохая серия видеоуроков игры на аккордеоне:
Урок Первый
Урок Второй
Урок Третий
Урок Четвёртый

Пройдите по ссылкам и посмотрите. Быть может, они Вас заинтересуют, как дополнительный инструктаж.

Также на этом портале присутствует великое множество отдельных уроков по какому-либо определённому произведению. Такие уроки выкладывают обыкновенные любители аккордеона (иногда и выпускники консерваторий) и, в принципе, играть как они Вы сможете.
Как исполнять Смуглянку
Куплеты Курочкина
Калинка

Подобные видео Вы самостоятельно будете находить просто двигаясь по запросам, которые связанны с аккордеоном.

Но, безусловно, никакая видеозапись, никакой интернет-консультант, никакой Skype-преподаватель не заменит Вам настоящее живое занятие с глазу на глаз с учителем.


----------

